# Thursday surgery went well.



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

The surgery on Thursday went well. The scar is longer than I desire, but the surgeon wanted to make sure the parathyroid was intact and no issues would come from it. He said he could not obtain the records from my surgery 15 years ago, and the recent sonogram didn't show anything remaining on the left side.

The thyroid lobe had a multinoduler goiter, which has been sent off to a lab - to be cut up and analyzed. He is keeping me off the levothyroxine in case I need Radioactive Iodine, which I think everyone here calls RAI.

My calcium level is 8.2, which should be at least 8.3, but he said to take two tums with every meal, and the calcium would be monitored with the levothryoxine levels in the future.

The hospital and staff were amazing. My previous experiences with my mom's and my brother's doctors and hospitals were miserable, but these people were wonderful - professional, forthright, informative, orderly, helpful, kind, and courteous. I stayed over one evening because of the drain and the anesthesia - it took me a while to come out, and I slept nearly the whole day.

I am thankful for my friends who took me (very early), remained the whole time, came back in the evening, and took me home in the morning. They also took care of my pets. I also was happy that my pastor and his wife came by to pray with me before surgery.

Next week, I have a post op appointment and will find out the pathology report. I guess getting the levothyroxine levels adjusted will be the next matter, but I feel fine - virtually no pain, just some soreness.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad everything went well. Tale care of yourself and be sure to rest up!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namebug said:


> The surgery on Thursday went well. The scar is longer than I desire, but the surgeon wanted to make sure the parathyroid was intact and no issues would come from it. He said he could not obtain the records from my surgery 15 years ago, and the recent sonogram didn't show anything remaining on the left side.
> 
> The thyroid lobe had a multinoduler goiter, which has been sent off to a lab - to be cut up and analyzed. He is keeping me off the levothyroxine in case I need Radioactive Iodine, which I think everyone here calls RAI.
> 
> ...


It truly is wonderful to hear from you and you sound happy and content!!! How else can I describe it?

Good for you and glad you are back w/us!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hope everything continues well for you!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

